# Shrimp Question



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

How long do you keep the shrimp in the tank till you take it out if your piranha's don't eat all of it? I ask because I don't want it to pollute my tank if I leave some in for them to finish it and they don't finish it right away.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I drop in shrimps one by one, until they don't eat anymore.
After that, I drop in a couple of pieces extra, because I noticed my reds like to scavenge and search the gravel for scraps a bit after having dined (it's really cool to watch them screening the bottom, nose down, moving gravel, and chasing off pleco's from the leftovers they're munching on)... The leftovers are taken care of by my cleaning crew (pleco's, raphael cats, cories). I never remove any leftovers, since they don't last lounger than 60 minutes...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I leave it in over night and if it is still there in the morning (very rarely) then I take it out.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

As soon as there done eating I take it out. It will foul up your water.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I feed my fish shrimp they love it the oscars are pigglets. Hoover is a fast lil snail.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i usually remove any uneaten food after @ 1hr but it is rare that they leave any but possibly this is due to feeding every other day
dixon


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I will leave food in the tank for 3 to 4 hours and I have not had water issues yet. I also have 10X turn over on my tanks and I change 30% of the water about every 4 days.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I give them about an hour


----------

